# Success!



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It has been a long time since I posted here. I think last time I was here I was in the 140 lb range and was frustrated as everything I had tried was not working. Well, I finally found a way to lose weight and am now on my way to my goal. I have lost 10 lbs in the last 5 weeks without much formal exercise.
I joined sparkspeople.com and started tracking everything I ate, drank more water and started getting some more exercise just working around the house and at a part time job and started posting regularly to a small group of others that were also trying to lose weight (made me feel accountable and gives me a shove in the right direction when I need it). I stopped taking diet pills to raise my metobolism too. I have been losing about 2 lb a week since I started and now I feel strong enough to do formal exercises (riding an exercise bike and aerobics with a cindy crawford video). I am eating 3-4 meals a day regularly (that was one of my probs, I would usually eat once or twice a day) and not feeling guilty for splurging as I have found lower calorie/lower fat alternatives for what I desire- so I still stay in my diet plan. Notice I said MY diet plan. I eat what I want in correct amounts, no worries about low carb, trying to follow a certain diet or any of that. I also exercise on MY schedule. I know I need to get my butt moving at least 3 days a week, so even if I do not feel like riding my exercise bike or working out, I find SOMETHING to do...be it cleaning house and adding in extra activity with that (like moving the furniture to vaccuum under it or putting away one dish at a time so I have to walk those extra steps) or the hen house (fill up the wheel barrow half way so I have to make more trips to the compost pile), or weeding the flower beds (I stand when I do it so I have to work my arms harder instead of sitting down). I am finding I have more energy (much to my DH's annoyance as he cannot stand me pacing) and find I cannot sit for long periods of time now and will pace or find an excuse to do something while I speak to someone instead of sitting. I walk while I am talking on the phone (something I started requiring of myself). I place things in another room when I am sitting down at my computer so I have to get up when I want them. Little changes...only a few at a time so they will become habits. I researched all the nutritional info at each of the fast food restraunts and made a list of the healthiest choices, so when I am out and get hungry I can eat with no guilt and make wise choices. Oh and I have also reduced the amount of sugar I consumed...I have gone from 4 sugars in my iced coffee to only 1, I drink crystal light in bottled water instead of sweetened green tea (was shocked at the number of calories in that) and eat desserts with splenda when available as an option. Well off for my snack-low fat blue bunny brownie ice cream with splenda and some FF carmel topping...only about 150 calories.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations! That's awesome! :clap:

I joined sparkspeople.com a while back... but haven't been using it like I should. I need to make time to sit down and get more familiar with moving around in the site (there are tons of neat things on there!). Thanks for some much needed motivation!  And congrats again!

~Ashley


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Wonderful! I'm on sparkpeople too.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you. Put my name in search and add me to your freinds girls  I am _Willow on there.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is fantastic!!! I am now 14 lbs. from my goal. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is wonderful..congratulations..

PQ


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I m going to try S.P. thanks.:baby04:


----------

